# Router Lift



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Anybody seen the latest issue of Shop Notes Mag? There are plans for a home made router table lift that seems fairly simple to build and efficient as well. Might be worth a look for anybody that is interested.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am waiting for the issue! Might be here tomorrow!


----------



## downhill (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes it looks fairly simple to build.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The easy one to build is the one that comes with the new routers now days..and it's free.

====


----------



## downhill (Nov 21, 2008)

For some though, it means you have to replace a perfectly good router. 

I had an older Triton TRC001 No lift built into it and it hadn't seen that much use. 

While I agree that if you are looking to buy a new router for your table, one with a built in lift is a plus but to replace a good router just for this seems expensive. 

I added a Router Raizer to mine but looking at this article, I may have just made one instead just to say I did. lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Can't have to many routers , you can now get a new router for as low as a 100.oo bucks or less with the lift built right in, it's a bottom line thing for me...

===



downhill said:


> For some though, it means you have to replace a perfectly good router.
> 
> I had an older Triton TRC001 No lift built into it and it hadn't seen that much use.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillyBatson (Dec 10, 2011)

For those of us who don't subscribe to the magazine ... perhaps some additional info (or images) can be shared.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The easy one to build is the one that comes with the new routers now days..and it's free.
> 
> ====



Hi Bob....I agree. The only reason I made the post was there is always somebody asking about a lift.

My PC 890 router is just one of the ideal table routers because you can adjust the height as well as release the motor lock with the same tool above the table. I lucked out when I bought the complete kit with both bases, 1/2 inch collet, adjustment tool and plastic case was only $70.00. Now if I could sell the plunge base I could get my money back plus a profit. 

BillyBatson....It is a magazine article so unless Shop Notes post the plans on their web sight any interested parties will have to buy the magazine if they don't subscribe.


----------



## downhill (Nov 21, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can't have to many routers , you can now get a new router for as low as a 100.oo bucks or less with the lift built right in, it's a bottom line thing for me...
> 
> ===


You can buy jig knobs for less than two bucks each or less on sale and in bulk and I won't mention any names :no:, but the fact is.. people love building things. 


Right? 

Although it's going to take some time to build and I know time is money for a lot of people.. it still looks to be a fun project and one worth looking into for a lot of people.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I got My copy Today! It is quite easy to build,but I don't like the wood to wood slide. You can adjust it for wear, and I would think humidity. I would not be scared to build one, but I would expect it to stick a little, or not stay as precise as it should be.I don't know who gets the Magazine, but My camera isn't on the computer. Any other opinions might be good.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> I got My copy Today! It is quite easy to build,but I don't like the wood to wood slide. You can adjust it for wear, and I would think humidity. I would not be scared to build one, but I would expect it to stick a little, or not stay as precise as it should be.I don't know who gets the Magazine, but My camera isn't on the computer. Any other opinions might be good.


Hi Howard - I was thinking the same thing when I first looked at it. But, studying the plans, they are using a "V" groove on the runner and the guide is cut into a "V" also. This should reduce the wood movement a lot in the guide area. I would probably use some lubricant on those surfaces though. I've been experimenting with some stuff I borrowed from the cutting board people, 50-50 mix of parafin and mineral oil, as a wood lubricant on some of my old wooden windows. Stuff works pretty good and is surprisingly durable. I suppose one could also machine those two parts from UHMW also.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey John 

How about taking a snapshot of it I would love to see it.


====



jschaben said:


> Hi Howard - I was thinking the same thing when I first looked at it. But, studying the plans, they are using a "V" groove on the runner and the guide is cut into a "V" also. This should reduce the wood movement a lot in the guide area. I would probably use some lubricant on those surfaces though. I've been experimenting with some stuff I borrowed from the cutting board people, 50-50 mix of parafin and mineral oil, as a wood lubricant on some of my old wooden windows. Stuff works pretty good and is surprisingly durable. I suppose one could also machine those two parts from UHMW also.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hey John
> 
> How about taking a snapshot of it I would love to see it.
> 
> ...


Snapshot of what Bob?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Shop Notes Mag Router Lift plans


===



jschaben said:


> Snapshot of what Bob?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Shop Notes Mag Router Lift plans
> 
> ...


Check your PM's


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey John

Thanks


====



jschaben said:


> Check your PM's


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I took a second look, and read a bit farther, and I think Your rite! If the ones are attached too the router housing, and the center ones move in between, the center piece while having both sides moving, will not have to move much. They are using the paraffin wax on the (bearing) surfaces, it should last for a long time. If necessary, it would not take much to make new center pieces, if necessary. Something made with Your own hands is nice, especially if the funds aren't there to buy one!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

It's hard to use wood to replace steel/Alum./plastic ,wood is just not stable, you can coat it with tons of wax, but it's like putting lipstick on a pig, it's still a pig.. 


===





dutchman 46 said:


> I took a second look, and read a bit farther, and I think Your rite! If the ones are attached too the router housing, and the center ones move in between, the center piece while having both sides moving, will not have to move much. They are using the paraffin wax on the (bearing) surfaces, it should last for a long time. If necessary, it would not take much to make new center pieces, if necessary. Something made with Your own hands is nice, especially if the funds aren't there to buy one!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I subscribe to John's idea of using UHMW in place of wood or it may be possible to undercut the slides a tad and use UHMW tape.

I like Bob's old adage about the pig, but another one that can be applied here is..."there is more than one way to skin a cat"


----------



## octaedro7 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm precisely into buying a new router for table use. Can somebody point me out one that do have the lift included?
It would make my search a bit easier. Appreciated


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello: Gonzalolo! Thanks for the question. A lot of the new routers have a hole thought the bottom of the router base which allows you to adjust the router from the top. The hole leads to a screw, or a nut to turn clockwise to raise the router body which slides in its own base. This works well also. It gives You the same adjust ability as a lift. some gives You a measurement by each turn. Have a great Christmas All!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

octaedro7 said:


> I'm precisely into buying a new router for table use. Can somebody point me out one that do have the lift included?
> It would make my search a bit easier. Appreciated


I have a PC 890 in my table that can be adjusted from the top as well as being able to release the motor for adjustment with the same tool. The Milwaukee 5616-20 is another router with above the table adjustment that I used for several months until I acquired my PC 890 router. That is only two of many that are capable of above the table adjustment and other forum members have their favorites also. Being strictly a hobbyist and not using my router table every day I can't justify buying a high dollar lift that does precisely what routers with built in table top adjustments are also capable of doing.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBatson said:


> For those of us who don't subscribe to the magazine ... perhaps some additional info (or images) can be shared.


ShopNotes Magazine - Woodworking Plans, Tips and Videos

They offer a trial subscription.


----------

